# 9-10-2018 USCG First Assistant Engineers Steam Plants answer sheets



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

https://www.dco.uscg.mil/Portals/9/NMC/pdfs/examinations/q513_steam_plants.pdf?

Dated 9-10-2018

File Name: q513_steam_plants.pdf
File Size: 2,052.17 KB

Looking for something else I ran across this today. 
It is the First Assistant Engineers USCG Steam Plant answer sheets. 
There are 21 pages with 70 multiple choice questions plus five illustrations at the bottom. 

When I wrote my 3 A/E test it was all writing with ink - NOT ballpoint an actual US Government ink pen - on cheap rag US Government lined paper. One had to write clearly enough that it could be read by anyone. My writing is such that not even me can decipher it once it is cold, so I print block letters. 

I got a 100% score on my Thirds test. The same testing methods continued through my 2nd and 1st tests but my C/E test had a small portion of the test multiple choice - mostly dealing with USCG Boiler Plate Rules and Regulations. 

I got 95 on 2nd, 90 on first and 85 on C/E. Thirds test took me five days - eight hours a day - 0800-1200 - 1300 - 1700 sitting writing in the quiet testing room. 2nds - two weeks, ten days. 1st - three weeks, fifteen days. C/E - four weeks, twenty days. 

One question I recall from my C/E test: What would you do to prepare to go a shipyard for an overhaul? What would you do during the overhaul? And what would you do after the overhaul? 

Took me four days to write out the 46-page answer for which I received the maximum of ten points. 

On the other hand I was going to be flunked since the official USCG answer sheet said that a ships propeller pulls the ship through the water. That was a question how does a propeller work? Over the four weeks I was there the OCMI and I got to know each other 'better'.

The 'examiners' had graduated from the USCG Academy in June 1970. A pair of 22 year olds, from the same class, a male and a female. She was examining me and downgrading me constantly and I would complain to the OCMI who nearly always agreed with me. Until this propeller deal since USCG said pull. The OCMI - Officer in Charge of Marine Inspection - told me I would need to provide at least two written sources that said push.

Friday I went to the New York City Public Library where I found a large trove of books. I made a list of the books. Saturday and Sunday my wife and I had plans. So Monday November 2, 1970 I bought two books from my list. 1965 Introduction to Steel Shipbuilding by Elijah Baker III and 1953 Modern Ships - elements of their design, construction and operation by John H. La Dage, Lt. Comdr. USMS, I purchased both books at the Marine Bookshop 'Everything Nautical', One Broadway, New York 4, N.Y.

On the flyleaf right inside the front covers in the upper right hand corner I printed my name and home address and the date purchased Nov 2, 1970. I wish I had written what I paid for these books. I just went to the Marine Engineer section of my home bookshelf where these two books rest nestled together. 

Anyway Tuesday back to the OCMI and he read the descriptions that said mostly push. Then kicked me out of his office while he called Headquarters. I was awarded the full ten points for my answer and I did get my C/E license.

Greg Hayden


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

quite a voyage in my old age, almost in heaven


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Scored 75%, age tells you to read the question a few times if in doubt !


----------

